# Tapatalk 1.13.1 for iOS issues?



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Is there any compatibility issues with the latest release of tapatalk and the forum plugin? I'm getting errors listed when i'm trying to view subscribed threads

or subscribe to new ones

Tapatalk is the main way I post here!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There are new versions of Tapatalk and the UK-M iPhone/Android apps currently being rolled out.

Tapatalk should be updated on UK-M tomorrow (which should solve your issues).

The updated UK-M app should be available in 7-10 days.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Now all working again. Thanks!


----------

